# نظم معلومات مساحية (sis)



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع الذي سوف اطرحه اليوم هو موضوع جديد علي المنتديات العربية وفكرته جديده من حيث الطرح ولكن من حيث التطبيق موجود علي ارض الواقع 
موضوعنا اليوم مهم جدا في حياتنا العملية ومفيد لاي مهندس مساحة اينا كان تخصصه 
الموضوع باسم نظام معلومات مساحية 
surveying information system (sis) 
قد يكون معظم الناس يعرفون نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ولكن هذا الموضوع لايتكلم عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بل يتكلم عن نظام معلومات مساحية 
بمعني كيفية عمل نظام لمعلومات المساحية 
ويتكون هذا الموضوع من الاتي:


مقدمة عن النظام
تعريف النظام
مكونات النظام
الفائدة من هذه النظام
المستفيدين من هذا النظام
مثال تطبيقي علي هذا النظام
والله نساله التوفيق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*[font=&quot]المقدمــــــــة [/font]*
[font=&quot] مع التطور الذي حدثه في علم المساحة تبع ذلك تتطور حدث في أجهزة المساحة نتج عن ذلك وجود كم هائل من المعلومات المساحية نتجه لوجود مشاريع هندسية كبيره [/font]
[font=&quot]هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات تتطلب وجود نظام يعمل علي تنظيم هذه المعلومات وعمل المعالجة اللازمة لها واستخراجها في أشكال يمكن الاستفادة منها في مجالات الهندسة المختلفة .[/font]
[font=&quot]هذا النظام عرفه بنظم المعلومات المساحية [/font]surveying information systems[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

[font=&quot]ماهو نظام المعلومات المساحية [/font](sis)[font=&quot] [/font]surveying information systems[font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot] هو نظام يتكون من عناصر تتفاعل وتتكامل مع بعضها لتحقيق هدف محدد [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]هو يتكون من مدخلات ومخرجات وعمليات معالجة [/font]
[font=&quot]والشكل أدناه يمثل نموذج مبسطة لهذا النظام[/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

[font=&quot]مكونات النظام :[/font]
[font=&quot]يتكون النظام المساحي من الاتي :[/font]
1.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]المدخلات [/font]input
2.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]المخرجات [/font]output
3.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]المعالجات [/font]process
4.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]التغذية العكسية [/font]feedback
5.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الحدود [/font]boundary[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*1.[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المدخلات:[/font]**input*
[font=&quot]مدخلات النظام هي عبارة عن البيانات المساحية سواء كانت إحداثيات نقاط او مناسيب او صور جوية او خرائط كنتورية وغيرها من البيانات المساحية [/font]
[font=&quot](وعموما كل مايقوم به مهندس المساحة من رفع مساحي يعتبر مدخلات لهذا النظام)[/font]
[font=&quot]وهذا يقدنا الي معرفة الفرق بين البيانات والمعلومات [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]البيانات : هي مواد خام أرقام رموز لاستطيع الاستفادة منها [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]والمعلومات : هي بيانات تمت معالجتها فأصبحت ذات قيمة وفائدة [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المعالجات : [/font]**processing **[font=&quot] [/font]*
[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]هي عملية المعالجة التي تتم للبيانات لتحويلها الي معلومات مفيده وهي تتكون من جزءين [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
*[font=&quot]الاول :[/font]**hardware **[font=&quot] [/font]*
[font=&quot] وهي عبارة عن أجهزة تتم من خلالها عملية المعالجة لبيانات مثل [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]أجهزة الحاسوب[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الطابعات[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الماسح الضوئي [/font]
[font=&quot]وغيرها من الأجهزة التي تستخدمه في معالجة البيانات المساحية [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
*[font=&quot]الثاني :[/font]**software**[font=&quot] [/font]*
[font=&quot]وهي البرامج التي تتم بها معالجة البيانات المساحية مثل [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]برامج التصميم [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]برامج الكميات [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]برامج [/font]gis 
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]برامج [/font]rs 
[font=&quot]وغيرها من البرامج التي تستخدمه في معالجة البيانات المساحية [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المخرجات: [/font]**output **[font=&quot][/font]*
[font=&quot] وهي مخرجات النظام وتكون عبارة عن تقارير وتصاميم ومخططات وهي عبارة عن الهدف من النظام [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التغذية العكسية :[/font]**feedback**[font=&quot] [/font]*
[font=&quot] وتعني إعادة المخرجات للمساعدة في تتقيم وتصحيح المدخلات وهي التي تحدد كفاءة النظام . [/font]
[font=&quot] ويمكن أن تكون سالبة او موجبة [/font]
[font=&quot]وفي حالة تكون سالبة يجب تعديل النظام [/font]
[font=&quot]وفي حالة تكون موجبة يجب تطوير النظام [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*[font=&quot]ماهي الفائدة من هذا النظام :[/font]*
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ضبط المعلومات المساحية[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تقليل أخطاء المعلومات [/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عمل ارشفه وتوثيق لهذه المعلومات[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]احتاحه عدة خيارات في العمل المساحة الواحد[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تقليل التكلفة والوقت [/font]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*[font=&quot]من هم المستفيدين من هذا النظام :[/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مدراء شركات المساحة[/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مدراء المشاريع في شركات المساحة[/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مهندس المساحة [/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مدراء إدارات التصميم والتخطيط في الشركات التي تعتمد علي المعلومات المساحية (مثل الطرق )[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

*[font=&quot]مثال تطبيقي علي هذا النظام: [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]اذا طلب منا إنشاء طريق بين مدينتين واقصر مسافة بينهما 100 كم [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]اولا مرحلة هي مرحلة تحديد المسار بين المدينتين [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]والمسار من المراحل التي تحدد مكتبيا ثم يوقع المسار المختار علي الطبيعة ( توجد هنا عملية خيارات )[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]*مدخلات النظام: [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] لتحديد مسار الطريق في بد يكون من بيانات قديمة وتتكون المدخلات هنا من [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]- صور جوية قديمة[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]- خرائط كنتوريه[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]- خرائط تفصليه [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]* مرحلة معالجة البيانات :[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]وتتكون هذه المرحلة من مرحلتين [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]- ادخل هذا البيانات الي اجهزة الحاسوب عن طريق الماسح الضوئي [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ضبط هذه المدخلات وعمل المعالجة اللازم لها ( مثل ببرنامج [/font]**autodeskland**[font=&quot] ) واستخراج االمخرجات [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*·[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مخرجات النظام :[/font]*
*[font=&quot] بعد معالجة البيانات نتج لدينا ثلاثة خيارات مثلا[/font]*
*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]طريق بطول 100 كم يصل بين المدينتين فقط دون المرور بالقرى وبه 10 عبارات [/font]*
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]طريق طوله 95 كم يصل بين المدينين فقط دون المرور بالقرى وبه 2 كبري و8 عبارات [/font]*
*3-[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]طريق طوله 105 كم يصل بين المدينتين ويمر بعدة قري وبه 3 عبارات [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]تظهر هنا عملية المفاضلة بين الخيارات فمثلا تم اختيار الخيار الثالث [/font]*
*[font=&quot]تاتي بعد ذلك العملية الفعلية لتصميم الطريق [/font]*
*[font=&quot]ابقي انا عشان صمم الطريق محتاج للبيانات جديدة من الطبيعة هنا تظهر التغذية العكسية للنظام وتكون هنا موحبة وتعمل علي تطوير النظام [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]أتمني ان أكون قدمت فكرة مبسطة عن هذا النظام[/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] والله ولي التوفيق [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]2009-05-19 [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]م دفع الله حمدان هجو[/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]السودان [/font]*
*[font=&quot] [/font]*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 مايو 2009)

ابداااااااااااااااع ياهندسه -اود ان اكون اول من رد على موضوعاتك الدايما شيقه وسلسة وشهيه -جزاك الله عنا الف خير وبارك فى خطاك ومساعيك.


----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

أول مرة أسمع بهذا النظام sis فهل هو علم جديد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام:
بعض الرسومات لم تظهر علي المنتدي 
حاولت ارفع لكم ملف ويرد 
لتكمل الفكرة عندكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اية الجمال دة يا هندسة الله ينور علي ويسعدك دنيا واخرة تقيل تحياتي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

*



*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم
وعاوز اسمع ردكم علي الموضوع
الموضوع كبير ومفيد للجميع الاخوة


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (19 مايو 2009)

مهندس دفع ربنا يبارك لنا فى عمرك ويحسن ختامك


----------



## عبدو99 (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياهندسة والله يديك العافية( ومرة فى فى الصافية قول امين)


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (19 مايو 2009)

اللة ينور عليك ياهندسة الموضوع شيق جدا ابدا وربنا معاك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2009)

عبدو99 قال:


> مشكور ياهندسة والله يديك العافية( ومرة فى فى الصافية قول امين)


امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هذا الموضوع أراه أقرب لتعريف إدارة مشاريع الأعمال المساحية التمهيدية و التي تقوم على استغلال كل المعطيات المتوافرة لادارة الوقت و الجهد اللازمين لمشورع ما أي خطوة مبدئية وليست نهائية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2009)

فعلا الموضوع هو عبارة عن الادارة المساحية 
وكيفية الاستفادة من هذا العلم في عمليات المساحة المختلفة


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

التنظيم الأولي لأي مشروع هو من أهم مكونات نجاح العمل المساحي ....
اسمحلي أضيف على موضوعك مثال للمسح التفصيلي لمنطقة ...فتوفر أي مخطط قديم أو صورة جوية يمكن أن يستعمل كمخطط أولي لمشروعنا توزع عليه نقاط التثليث و المضلعات و النقاط المراد مسحها بشكل مبدئي قبل الذهاب إلى موقع المشروع حتى وهي مساعدة جدا جدا


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك و في موضوعاتك القيمة أخي دفع الله. الموضوع فعلا قيم جدا لكني أعترض - قليلا لو سمحت لي - علي اسم SIS ! الفكرة الاساسية هي تطبيق تقنية نظام المعلومات الجغرافية GIS في مجال الهندسة المساحية و مشروعات المساحة ، أي ليست تقنية أو علم جديد يستحق أن نعطي له اسم جديد ! 

فنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ما هي الا تقنية عامة لجميع التخصصات للجمع بين البيانات المكانية (الخرائط ونقاط الاحداثيات والصور الجوية و المرئيات الفضائية ..الخ) والبيانات غير المكانية Attribute Data لنفس الظواهر الطبيعية و البشرية الموجودة علي سطح الارض أو جزء منها مع استخدام امكانيات الكمبيوتر و برامجه في عمليات تحليل البيانات Data Analysis و معالجتها Data Processing واستنباط النتائج. أي أن GIS بصفة عامة يتم تطبيقه في تخصصات عديدة جدا (هندسية و زراعية و بيئية ....الخ) وكلا يأخذه من وجهة نظره طبقا لنوع بياناته والاهداف المطلوب الوصول اليها. حتي برامج الحاسب الالي المتخصصه في أعمال المساحة و GPS أصبحت الان تصدر بياناتها في صيغ formates قابلة للاستيراد في برامج GIS المشهورة - مثلا shapefile- حتي يمكن الجمع بين كلا التقنيتين لمهندسي المساحة. 

هذه مجرد وجهة نظر لا غير ، والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وغفر لنا ولكم ولوالدينا وادخلنا فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والنبيين والشهداء .


----------



## هانى عامر (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخ دفع الله وشكرا على المداخله المفيده دكتور جمعه داوود ونرجو بدايه تعريف وموضوع اوسع لهذا العلم الشيق الذى يحثنا على استثمار كل معلومه ولو بسيطه فى علم المساحه ومن اعمالنا التى قمنا بها ومما تعلمناه فى الجامعات واماكن العمل (المواقع) حتى نحصل على ادق واسرع النتائج ممايوفر الوقت والمجهود وكفائة المنتج الذى نرجوه فى كل اعمالنا
*




*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## محمدسندباد (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## fageery (28 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا باشمهندس دايما بنشوف الجديد منك


----------



## عزت محروس (28 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة انا اول مرة اسمع عنة 
فلك منى اجمل تحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## محمد جمال الزيات (18 يناير 2010)

*رساله شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله وتكون عونا لاخوانك المهندسين ونريد معلومات عن الانشاءات لو امكن


----------



## محمد جمال الزيات (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك الله عونا لاخوانك


----------



## علي فؤاد (18 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (18 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك يا مهندس دفع الله وربنا يكرمك يا ابن النيل


----------



## محمد سعيد m (27 مارس 2010)

شكر موضوع جيد للغاية


----------



## mohie sad (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع بس ياريت معلومات اكثر


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 أبريل 2010)

الهدف من الفكرة هو كيفية الاستفادة من علم نظم المعلومات الادارية في المشاريع المساحية


----------



## sword1311 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي تعاونك يا باشمهندس و لكن ارجو ارفاق ملف لشرح الموضوع بالتفصيل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## albsqlony (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مهندس دفع ربنا يبارك لنا فى عمرك ويحسن ختامك*​


----------



## فلاح الراشد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أول مرة أسمع بهذا النظام sis واتمنى ان يكون هناك اهتمام كبير بعلم المساحة 
فجزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## al-rahbi (22 مايو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## hnh_75 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا كثير منا لايؤخذه بالحسبان


----------



## الاس (19 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتي لكم احبتي 
وشكرا كل الشكر والتقدير الى خدام هندسة المساحه 
ولكن يوجد نقطة نظام حول اسم الموضوع لانه سوف يحدد وجال واحد فقط وهو المسح 
لماذا لا نسميه نظم المعلومات الارضيه Land Information System


----------



## ant_gamal (19 أكتوبر 2014)

اتمني تجميعه ب pdf نشره


----------

